# Central Ohio Cool Weather Fishing



## ChrisTechMech (Mar 23, 2014)

What would you guys recommend a new guy use to bank fish during this cool weather around Columbus?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

For what species?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

1/8 oz lead jig with a three inch white or pearl grub.


----------



## ChrisTechMech (Mar 23, 2014)

Any species. Just want to get out and catch something but with a little challenge of no live bait. I haven't caught anything on artificial bait before. Only a few hits. Haven't been out at all this year and now it's cooling down.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I think now with my Dad in finial stages, and any free time that adds up to 8 hours or more I run to cleveland. During the other times where I might have a few hours, I might head to Buckeye lake. My go to bait will be the jig and grub. Or Joshy. There is plenty of bank fishing there. Many places in which to explore at Alum. Too far away for me though.


----------



## ChrisTechMech (Mar 23, 2014)

I live on the north side. Pretty close to Alum, Griggs, and a few other spots.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Hire a PI to follow fishslim and have him mark everywhere he goes on an Alum creek lake map.Then go fishing(to those spots!)


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

ChrisTechMech said:


> I live on the north side. Pretty close to Alum, Griggs, and a few other spots.


Once it cools down even more the banks fishing for saugeye will really heat up. Joshys and jerks will work wonders from the shore. I'm itching with excitement!


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Hire a PI to follow fishslim and have him mark everywhere he goes on an Alum creek lake map.Then go fishing(to those spots!)


Agreed!!!


----------



## ChrisTechMech (Mar 23, 2014)

Are joshys plastic minnows?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ChrisTechMech said:


> Are joshys plastic minnows?


no they are fish catchers'. 

http://www.bigjoshyswimbaits.com/


----------

